# Yao shoots 9-9 in 23 min



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

_(please don't move this thread because it's non-Bulls)_

So Yao finally had a good night. Got 6 boards too. I guess I'm happy cuz someone dropped him in my fantasy league last week and I said "what the hell" and took him. Viola! I might have a good backup center!

I know this is only one game, but Yao needed this game as much as J Will needed the Nets game. I was starting to feel sorry for him :heart:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> _(please don't move this thread because it's non-Bulls)_
> 
> So Yao finally had a good night. Got 6 boards too. I guess I'm happy cuz someone dropped him in my fantasy league last week and I said "what the hell" and took him. Viola! I might have a good backup center!
> ...



I watched a Houston game last week wanting to see him play, and Yao was burried in the rotation behind Collier and Cato...

Looks like he finally got some minutes becuase Cato and Collier didn't play......

Regardless I was looking forward to this Houston game, becuase it was against the Fakers. Though a Shaqless Laker team really doesn't have any center to match up against.

W. Shaq in there, yao probably would have gotten about 3 pts and 3 bds in his 23 mins.. (if he didn't foul out).


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

True, but only one team in the league has Shaq in it.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Wasn't it barkley who said to kenny smith "if Yao scores 18 in his career I will kiss your a...?"

Well Charles, time to do some kissing up!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> True, but only one team in the league has Shaq in it.


As being an Oriental, I am so proud of him. I hope Houston will let him play more minutes. Yao can score over almost anybody in this league except you know who. 

I agree. Soon, David Robinson will be gone too. So Yao will be a pretty important player.


----------



## the_disco_pimp (Jul 25, 2002)

*also*

Barkley said he'd wear a dress if rodman beat him in rebounds for the season, Remember this, opening game once Barkley joined the rockets and had 33 rebounds in his first game of the season?

CB is so damn funny


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

only three shots should count last night because he got his offensive rebounds and shoot the ball. the other 6 times should not count because somebody passed the ball to him.

I think he will be better than Ewing, not Shaq.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> only three shots should count last night because he got his offensive rebounds and shoot the ball. the other 6 times should not count because somebody passed the ball to him.


what? do you say this about other players or just when you pick apart Yao Ming?
anyway you look at it, he made the basket...



> "only three shots should count"


.....puhleeeeze! :sour:

every freakin' shot counted and Ming scored 20 of em!!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Last time I checked, you get the ball most of the time from PASSES. When did the NBA start discounting points and baskets because someone passed the ball to the scorer?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> only three shots should count last night because he got his offensive rebounds and shoot the ball. the other 6 times should not count because somebody passed the ball to him.
> 
> I think he will be better than Ewing, not Shaq.


I honestly need to know where and how do you come up with these comments. They seem to not have any basis. Wont you elaborate some more when you post


----------

